# First time Off Leash at the dog park ...... or should I call it the MUD park !



## Toomuchstuff (Feb 26, 2018)

Today was so beautiful , 50 and sunny, I talked my hubby into taking  Hunter to the off leash dog park and let him go - for the first time ! It's a 3/4 mile area of  all fenced in  area with  open areas ,woods and  paths. When we got there --- it was M-U-D.      Everywhere.       ughhhhhhhhh .    We got in the gate by stepping on branches that were floating in water . We should have turned around right then , but Hunter was dying to go in . So,we went in and about 5 dogs were all smelling each and hopping around and Hunter was just dying to get in with them.

 SO WE LET HIM LOOSE.

OMG -----  It was like he was in doggie heaven .... words can't explain the running and jumping and happy barking going on ! It was a blur of playing dogs . The only bad thing is --- they were all doing it in MUD puddles.    After a while ,  Hunter brought his new found friends over by me ...and the mud just flew while they were all jumping on me !  Of course I had on black pants and a black coat.     Oh well - I guess I was in heaven,too. 

Hunter found himself  a running buddy . Those 2 dogs  took turns chasing each other in huge circles -- non stop - full speed  for a full 10 minutes ! I could hear them running through_ more _puddles ,too  .....ugh.  We finally got Hunter to come to us ---totally muddy -  when he suddenly saw a squirrel . ZOOM --- he flew into the  most woodsy  and muddiest part of the park!  He wouldn't come out for us no matter what , so my hubby had to go in after him.  In some places , the water ,muck/mud was ankle deep !  They both came out covered in mud ! LOL  We just got home and  finished the Big Clean Up on all of us and now we're relaxing . What a day !!!  

At least now I know what to expect for the next time we go there and he can run free. I'll definitely  pick a drier day for it ! LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2018)

What a delightful story! Hunter sure had a lot of fun. Happy for you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 26, 2018)

So glad your boy had fun at the park, we've had our muddy days too, but it's been a long time, pretty dry here in summers and not too much snow in winter.  Today was some snow left on the ground, but the walking areas have some tiny gravel, so not too muddy, and some grassy weeds and bushes help limit the mud. 

 But there were times in the past, know what you mean, lol.  Best to dress for the occasion, and expect a quick bath for the dog, or hose down in the back yard in summer.  Happy that Hunter came to you when it was time.

  Be careful, I was laid up for a couple of weeks, the first time in decades of visiting the dog park, when a fast sturdy dog ran directly into the side of my knee and hit hard.  I'm a little paranoid now, but I still bring my boy every weekday to run loose, weekends are leashed at other parks.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Feb 26, 2018)

OUCH !!!  I can just picture that happening ,too !  I remember  standing still hoping that running dogs would miss me ! LOL


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 26, 2018)

How deep is it??? LOL
.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Feb 26, 2018)

HAHAHAHAAA!! Ken !!!  Not quite THAT deep ... but close !


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 26, 2018)

Sounds like Hunter had a blast today!   Good for you.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 26, 2018)

Toomuchstuff said:


> OUCH !!!  I can just picture that happening ,too !  I remember  standing still hoping that running dogs would miss me ! LOL



I always took a trekking pole when I went to the dog park. It was useful on a number of occasions.

https://www.amazon.com/TheFitLife-m...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00WTUVALC

I find these days I'm sometimes a little unsteady on my feet on my walks, especially when there's loose gravel or uneven pavement. I use trekking poles instead of a cane.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 26, 2018)

Toomuchstuff said:


> OUCH !!!  I can just picture that happening ,too !  I remember  standing still hoping that running dogs would miss me ! LOL



Try to remember not to have your knees locked, when the dogs run too close to me, I bend my knees a little bit, lean forward at the waist and in some cases get ready to block them with my arm.  I think that's what saved me from having a torn ACL or more serious injury than just some bruising inside and swelling.  I didn't block with my arm that time, because I was sure that dog was going to chase mine, but he headed straight for my knee instead and surprised me.   I sometimes say "easy" to them if they're too close, just the word sometimes slows them down....or wakes them up to the fact that I'm even there.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 28, 2018)

I realized my post sounded like I would hit a dog with my trekking pole but I wouldn't dream of it. What they're good for is planting between a running dog and me so he stops because he doesn't want to slam into the pole. My knees aren't all that great and I want to preserve them.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2018)

March 30th is the last day I can bring doggie to a CT public beach. I'll wait till it hopefully gets a little warmer. She wouldn't get more than a paw wet, anyway. I've dreamed of taking her into the ocean while in my arms, but it's too cold even for me in CT in March!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> I realized my post sounded like I would hit a dog with my trekking pole but I wouldn't dream of it. What they're good for is planting between a running dog and me so he stops because he doesn't want to slam into the pole. My knees aren't all that great and I want to preserve them.



Not a bad idea Jane.  My nephew playfully told me I should start using a walker at the dog park with air bags attached to the outside of it, not a bad idea.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 28, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Not a bad idea Jane.  My nephew playfully told me I should start using a walker at the dog park with air bags attached to the outside of it, not a bad idea.



Can you imagine a dog's response to being air-bagged? That's funny to think about.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Mar 1, 2018)

OKay --- now you got me LOL just thinking of an air bag going off !!!!!  The dog would freak out & I'd wet my pants ! 


_Kathy - with the weird sense of humor !!!_


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 1, 2018)

I am SOOO glad you are enjoying your new doggie!!


----------

